# Aluboot schonend reinigen



## Poikki (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,


an meinem Linder-Boot ist mittlerweile das Aluminium vorne etwas "angelaufen"! Hat jemand ne Idee wie man die Stelle schonend reinigen kann. Mit einem Hausmittelchen habe ich es heute ohne Erfolg probiert und von entsprechenden Reinigern und Polituren wird im Internet teils abgeraten.


Vielen Dank und Petri Heil


----------



## Janni77 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aluboot schonend reinigen*

Das angelaufene ist die Alu eigene Oxidschicht. Diese sollte so gelassen werden. Es gibt Reiniger die die Oxidschicht lösen, allerdings wird sich diese neu bilden was im gewissen maße auf die gesamtstärke des Alus geht und evtl. weitere Probleme wie z.B anfressungen etc verursachen kann.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aluboot schonend reinigen*



Janni77 schrieb:


> Das angelaufene ist die Alu eigene Oxidschicht. Diese sollte so gelassen werden. Es gibt Reiniger die die Oxidschicht lösen, allerdings wird sich diese neu bilden was* im gewissen maße auf die gesamtstärke des Alus geht und evtl. weitere Probleme wie z.B anfressungen etc verursachen kann*.



Und bei den Aludosen ist nicht viel Gesamtstärke:m|uhoh:


----------



## Janni77 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aluboot schonend reinigen*

Awas, die Linder Boote haben schon nen Top Alu, wenn nicht sogar das beste was im Bootsbau genommen wird, aber man muss ja nichts provozieren


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aluboot schonend reinigen*



Janni77 schrieb:


> Awas, die Linder Boote haben schon nen Top Alu, wenn nicht sogar das beste was im Bootsbau genommen wird, aber man muss ja nichts provozieren



Wir reden hier von der Stärke...da ist man vom besten im Bootsbau weit entfernt...
Ich bin ne Arkip mal gefahren-fahre nun Kaasboll-glaube über den Unterschied bei der Alustärke muss man da nicht reden...
Und wenn du bei wenig nur wenig weg nimmst wirds trotzdem nicht dicker...


----------



## Janni77 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aluboot schonend reinigen*

Das ist richtig, allerdings kann man ein Linderboot nicht mit nem Kaasboll vergleichen, weder größentechnisch ( es wird hier ja nicht um die 530er Arkip gehen) noch Preistechnisch. Sind beides wirklich feine Boote für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke des geneigten Nutzers.
Wir haben im Team nen 445er Catch was seit 3 Jahren wirklich viel genutzt wird ( Süß und Salzwasser), da sieht das Alu wesentlich besser aus als bei meinem Smarliner was ich bis Anfang des Jahres hatte und was ja auch " Sewasserfest " war |rolleyes Davor hatte ich selbst nen Linder was in einem alter von 9 Jahren Alutechnisch noch Tiptop war. Die Leichtigkeit vermisse ich oft- Obwohl ich mir zu der zeit desöfteren auch nen Kaasboll o.ä gewünscht habe


----------

